# Favorite Christmas song..



## Philpug (Dec 20, 2009)

What is your favorite Christmas song?


Me, anything from Charlie Brown Christmas. Past that "You're a Mean one, Mr. Grinch" by the Whirling Dervishes, "Christmas Wrapping" by the Waitresses.


----------



## severine (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm not feeling Christmasy AT ALL this year. Bah humbug!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 20, 2009)

No ifs ands or buts about it for me.  When ever I hear the Mormon Tabernacle Choir singing “Angels, from the Realms of Glory” i'm thinking and feeling like Christmas in about 0.01 seconds


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 20, 2009)

any nat king cole


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 20, 2009)

Little Drummer Boy


----------



## mondeo (Dec 20, 2009)

God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen


----------



## Greg (Dec 21, 2009)

When I was a kid, this was the only 8 track of Christmas music we had:







A few years back my sister bought me the CD and it really brought back a lot of memories of Christmas as a kid.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 21, 2009)

Harry Connick Jr's arrangement of Blue Christmas.  I LOATHE the Elvis version but Harry's band swings like a mother.  

And thanks for the Angels video. That is gorgeous.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 21, 2009)

Christmas in 'Staven. Anyone from the AZ CT crew know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 21, 2009)

God Rest Ye Merry Gentleman and a very close #2, It came Upon a Midnite Clear


----------



## dmc (Dec 21, 2009)

Vince Guaraldis - "Christmas Time Is Here" (Charlie Brown)
Liz Story  - "Greensleeves" (Widham Hill - Winter Solstice CD)


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 21, 2009)

Anything from "The Nutcracker".


----------



## severine (Dec 21, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Christmas in 'Staven. Anyone from the AZ CT crew know what I'm talking about?


That's a good one! :beer:


----------



## Glenn (Dec 21, 2009)

severine said:


> That's a good one! :beer:




I've got the MP3. Shame they stopped playing it on the radio.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 21, 2009)

An instant classic


----------



## severine (Dec 21, 2009)

CANNOT stand _Dominic the Donkey_ though! The radio station we listened to in the office when I worked would play it all the time during the weeks leading up to Christmas. uke:


----------



## dmc (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Trekchick (Dec 21, 2009)

Philpug said:


> What is your favorite Christmas song?
> 
> 
> Me, anything from Charlie Brown Christmas. Past that "You're a Mean one, Mr. Grinch" by the Whirling Dervishes, "Christmas Wrapping" by the Waitresses.


It was great to hear the score from Charlie Brown Christmas on the Lounge piano at Stowe.

I love that genre of Christmas Tune, but the one that brings back the closest memories of home has more of a spiritual theme, Oh Holy Night.  

That being said:
I still love the Seuss Classic!


----------



## powhunter (Dec 21, 2009)

Let it snow...Let it snow...Let it snow!!

steveo


----------



## Philpug (Dec 21, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> It was great to hear the score from Charlie Brown Christmas on the Lounge piano at Stowe.



Haha. thats right. :beer:

a bad video but....


----------



## dmc (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 21, 2009)

dmc said:


>


It ain't the Yule log unless you're watching channel 11.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Dec 21, 2009)

Mele Kalikimaka


----------



## dmc (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## bigbog (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah...love Nat Cole, but lots of others are ok.  There's a thing Miles Davis wrote .."_Blue Xmas_" that I like...Davis' melody/harmony with Gil Evans' arrangment...Wayne Shorter..etc..it's great.  They grabbed some guy Bob Dorough..?? to sing..and recorded it...... _Blue Xmas_.  Great that it's on a few websites..


----------



## Trekchick (Dec 22, 2009)

From one of my favourite movies at Christmas time, Love Actually,....
Mariah Carey - All I Want for Christmas is You!
In fact, I have Mariah's Christmas album, which is one of my favourites!


----------



## Philpug (Dec 22, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> From one of my favourite movies at Christmas time, Love Actually,....
> Mariah Carey - All I Want for Christmas is You!
> In fact, I have Mariah's Christmas album, which is one of my favourites!



I like the version in the movie better though. But it IS my favorite Christmas movie.


----------



## Trekchick (Dec 22, 2009)

Philpug said:


> I like the version in the movie better though. But it IS my favorite Christmas movie.


The video embedding is disabled on the version from the movie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_z1lWgVJXOk


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah, yeah - all the traditional songs are cool and the Charlie Brown Christmas theme by Guaraldi is a classic, but Run, Run Rudoph by Chuck Berry is my favorite.  That and Christmas Rapping by The Waitresses.......

Actually, this version by Dave Edmunds rules - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYZSshVyQ1A


----------



## dmc (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## ZYDECORICH (Dec 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lTVD3k3-oI

try this on... something new...something different... great guys, we booked them at our space. http://www.musicatthemission.org


----------



## Philpug (Dec 24, 2009)

WMMR from Philly had a creat Christmas album from about 10 years ago that had (at that time) all teh rock Christmas songs.


----------



## Trekchick (Dec 24, 2009)

LOL, Robin Barnes had this posted on her facebook wall


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 24, 2009)

Anything by Transiberian Orchestra.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 24, 2009)

White Christmas


----------



## severine (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 24, 2009)

I Believe In Father Christmas by Greg Lake


----------



## billski (Dec 24, 2009)

Christmas in Prison
John Prine


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Trekchick (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice Jeff!


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 26, 2009)

I heard this on the radio the other night and have been cracking up ever since.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 27, 2009)

Sting: I saw Three Ships
Kenny Chesney:Thank God for Kids
Kenny Chesney: Angel at the Top of my Tree


----------



## bigbog (Dec 28, 2009)

...but in reality...have to put the wallpaper-background lines from _Turbo Tax_ commercial on my list...LOL, ~4 more week to go...8)


----------

